# Best areas to live in Vancouver



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello!

I am currently under way in researching my trip to Vancouver. I am looking to fly out to Vancouver around 25th November 2009 and I will be coming across on the BUNAC program and look to spend a year out there. First of all I am looking at accommodation and where is the best place to live. I would be interested in a decent flat with nothing too expensive. I am for one like areas then are nice, vibrant, nice people, and nothing that's on the crime side. Somewhere nice to the city would be great as well.

I am looking to find a job that involves something in the IT field having completed a degree in Computing from University 2 years old. I have yet to find anything here in the UK and I would like to sample and live in another country....just to try something different and gain some experience abroad. My problems is that I won't to find something straight away and might have to rely on a job that BUNAC offer me like bar work, or waiting on tables. I mean what is the best way to approach this. Take on a casual job and perhaps work there for 3 months then apply for a more of a career job whilst i'm there. 

There is so many things I need to consider and I would love to hear from people on what I should do.

Thank you!


----------

